# Non Industry folks



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have noticed as of late, Alot of people posting to cheftalk who are not in the trade.
I think this is great for both Pros and non trade folks. The questions posed by many of our new freinds keeps us on our toes. I find many of these so called non pros, have some great ideas and insight.I, as a 20 year Kitchen clown,am so happy I found this site. I have learned alot,and love to share the knowlage
cc

[This message has been edited by cape chef (edited 11-21-2000).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I must admit when teaching a class, i often get more love for cooking from the non professional. 
Great site for all.









[This message has been edited by m brown (edited 11-21-2000).]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It is indeed wonderful that we can all share. It is rare we, the non-pros, have a opportunity to have advice from chefs and to chat with others who share a passion for food.


Sisi


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks cape chef. I think that's why we frequent this site. We get educated information from people who have been trained in the subject.

I think that's why some people become professors in a field. The students bring new insight and inspiration because they don't know the rules, much less how to break them.

I'm sure it must be sometimes frustrating when the questions are simple, but you certainly are not born knowing how to cook. Everyone has to start somewhere and the one thing about this trade is that everyone HAS to eat! And no one person can know EVERYTHING.

You all make it a more enjoyable experience for the rest of us and allow us to learn a lot along the way. This forum is definitely on the higher end of forums because of the strength and of it's community, quick response time, and the knowledge they impart.









So hats off to everyone who participates here, and thank you!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You guys are great. As a food enthusiast/amateur, I am greatly appreciative of the pros' expertise. All those who post are willing to engage in the give and take with EVERYONE. That makes this site so wonderful! I wish it'd been around 15 years ago when I was floundering around for a new career direction; I'm sure I'd have explored food-related professions more seriously. The more I learn, the more respectful I am.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Long live the newbies!


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

What's cool about this place is that there isn't that "I'M THE CHEF" attitude. I figured out long ago that I will never know everything there is to cooking, and it's nice that we have this forum to share with each other. I look at this site almost everyday, and it's because of you guys. Everyone makes this place a comfortable place to hang one's hat (toque). My gratitude to all.


----------

